
Google Adwords Tactics for Startups & Launches - DanielRibeiro
http://ppcblog.com/adwords-for-startups/
======
whiletruefork
I do heavy Adwords analysis with my startup. One of the more interesting
things I've come to discover though is that facebook provides much higher bang
for the buck in regards to CPC and CPM (based on my limited budget, I can not
saturate either FB or Google for my target keywords). However - the traffic
behavior from users coming out of FB is very different than those from Google
(and the Google ads network). For my current business I found that while FB
was cheaper - traffic from google was more worthwhile (measured by
conversions). I think that there are certain types of businesses which would
do far better on FB ad network then on Googles however, and am flighting ideas
across both.

~~~
robryan
It depends what type of business you are I guess: If you want click through ->
landing -> sale pretty much then Google is going to win easy. If you want to
say build up a fan page or place people on your website without exactly
directly monetizing their visit straight away then Facebook has some promise.
With Facebook I just don't think that buy intent will ever be there like it is
when someone is searching for a product on Google.

~~~
hartror
We have a social game so Facebook works quite well. People are in a relaxed
state looking for entertainment.

~~~
robryan
Yeah definitely, that would be right at the Facebook end of the spectrum and
probably be hard to effectively market on adwords.

------
noibl
_Wondering if adding a new feature to your product or service will really make
a difference to sales? Try running Adwords traffic to a split test pitting
your typical landing page against a variant that highlights the potential new
feature._

I don't get it. You advertise the feature but don't actually build it? That
sounds pretty annoying.

